# How would you Use BH Cleanser Fluid..Advice.



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry for the elementary question but never used this before.
Just ordered the BH cleanser Fluid.

When doing a minor paint correction ( light swirls) I plan a decon and clay followed by a light DA polish using Megs ultra compound and Megs 205 finishing polish. LSP will be AG Ultra HD wax.

So should I use the Cleanser fluid TWICE,( i.e.) After clay to remove as much old wax etc BEFORE polishing and again, to remove any old polish residue and prep surface for wax. Or will using it just once after all processes have been completed and just prior to waxing suffice?

Harry


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

A strong prewash should help degrade stuff like that!

You can do however, If it's just wax that was on there beforehand, it should of been removed with the Decon stage, especially if your using a tar remover such as tardis or citrus tar and glue remover. 

Using it prior to LSP will be sufficient


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Use it to wipe each panel down after both the machine polishing steps. It's essentially a panel wipe for removing all polishing oils prior to applying your chosen LSP.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Use it to wipe each panel down after both the machine polishing steps. It's essentially a panel wipe for removing all polishing oils prior to applying your chosen LSP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks Brian, yes I understand it's function 'removing all polishing oils' I have always used an IPA wipedown prior to LSP.

I just wondered, with this being a step up from IPA whether it might be a good idea to use it prior to polishing as well as after, my thoughts being that it would clean the panel of old product thereby reducing any chance of old wax being picked up on the cutting pad and marring the paint?

Or am I over doing it by using this method.
Thanks for you reply,

Harry


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

westerman said:


> Thanks Brian, yes I understand it's function 'removing all polishing oils' I have always used an IPA wipedown prior to LSP.
> 
> I just wondered, with this being a step up from IPA whether it might be a good idea to use it prior to polishing as well as after, my thoughts being that it would clean the panel of old product thereby reducing any chance of old wax being picked up on the cutting pad and marring the paint?
> 
> ...


I normally just wash the car again after the clay. I wouldn't use cleanser fluid here if you are going to polish in my opinion it would be a waste of product. I'd use it at this stage (to make sure the surface was clean for LSP bonding) if I was just going to wax the car after the clay and wash.

I think if there is any wax left, the compound/polish would break it down as you are about to remove clear coat from the car via DA. I would think the removed debris (clear coat) would be harder than the wax and have more chance of marring the paint.

I'd keep the cleanser fluid for wipedown after the polishing sets to inspect the final surface before applying your wax.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> I normally just wash the car again after the clay. I wouldn't use cleanser fluid here if you are going to polish in my opinion it would be a waste of product. I'd use it at this stage (to make sure the surface was clean for LSP bonding) if I was just going to wax the car after the clay and wash.
> 
> I think if there is any wax left, the compound/polish would break it down as you are about to remove clear coat from the car via DA. I would think the removed debris (clear coat) would be harder than the wax and have more chance of marring the paint.
> 
> I'd keep the cleanser fluid for wipedown after the polishing sets to inspect the final surface before applying your wax.


Thanks for that, looks like it's used as I would IPA then and no advantage in using it to remove old wax etc., prior to polishing. So I'll just use it as you suggest.

BH just say 'Use after claying' which is not very clear as if one is doing any correction work, "after claying" would be before polishing.

Harry


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

As other have said, it's best used after each compounding stage to remove any traces of previous compound/clearcoat/wax before moving on to the next refining stage. You'd also want to use as the last thing you do to the panels before applying LSP, be that wax or a sealant. It's particularly useful when applying a sealant as you want the paint as clean and naked as possible for best bonding. Wax is a little more forgiving.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

olliewills said:


> As other have said, it's best used after each compounding stage to remove any traces of previous compound/clearcoat/wax before moving on to the next refining stage. You'd also want to use as the last thing you do to the panels before applying LSP, be that wax or a sealant. It's particularly useful when applying a sealant as you want the paint as clean and naked as possible for best bonding. Wax is a little more forgiving.


Thanks Ollie, yes I do understand the cleaning properties of cleaner fluid and importance of having a clean panel before LSP but as I said I usually use IPA for this..
Having plumped for this higher end stuff I was really wondering about the virtues of using it to remove old LSP prior to polishing.

Seems general opinion is it's not necessary.

Thanks for input.

Harry


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

There is no problem in using a paint cleaner before polishing, it is entirely up to you. The advantage is the old waxes etc will not start to clog up the pad, this is not a huge issue but will have a small impact. You also get a chance to see naked paint and so all the minor swirls or marks which were partially hidden by the waxes will now be exposed. The downside is cleaning the paint will take longer.

Westerman, I know you like ONR so when you get a chance it might be worth looking at the rest of the Optimum range. For example, with their polish, no need for IPA after polishing, just wipe with a ONR dampened cloth or if that seems like hard work then use their spray wax to remove the polish oils and protect the paint in one step.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

As mentioned above west the full decon stage should really strip most, if not all remants of old LSP you had on there prior to polishing.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> There is no problem in using a paint cleaner before polishing, it is entirely up to you. The advantage is the old waxes etc will not start to clog up the pad, this is not a huge issue but will have a small impact. You also get a chance to see naked paint and so all the minor swirls or marks which were partially hidden by the waxes will now be exposed. The downside is cleaning the paint will take longer.
> 
> Westerman, I know you like ONR so when you get a chance it might be worth looking at the rest of the Optimum range. For example, with their polish, no need for IPA after polishing, just wipe with a ONR dampened cloth or if that seems like hard work then use their spray wax to remove the polish oils and protect the paint in one step.


Cheers, very helpful. I did suspect that it might be beneficial, albeit only slightly, to clean the panels with the BH Cleaner Fluid, prior to polish and for the very reasons you give.
It may all prove too labour intensive for my old bones so I'll see how I go.

As for the ONR, Yes I love it and your suggestions are very interesting.

I have already invested in the Cleaner Fluid and AG UHD wax and UHD shampoo at some cost so will be going that route this time.

Thanks again,

Harry


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

westerman said:


> Cheers, very helpful. I did suspect that it might be beneficial, albeit only slightly, to clean the panels with the BH Cleaner Fluid, prior to polish and for the very reasons you give.
> It may all prove too labour intensive for my old bones so I'll see how I go.
> 
> As for the ONR, Yes I love it and your suggestions are very interesting.
> ...


You have bought some high quality products so it would be silly not to use and enjoy them. I do like the Optimum range, not just because they are technically clever but because they are very simple to use i.e. ONR is used to wash the polishing pads before storage and their wax is as hard to apply as a QD.

You could do a quick test, clean one panel with the BH and compare polishing to a panel which has not been chemically cleaned.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I should probably have mentioned that I use cleanser fluid myself to strip some of the previous protection prior to doing a full decon. 

My reasoning behind doing this is that I want my tar and iron removers to be acting on contaminants in the paint and not wasting any of their efforts fighting old LSP. 

I might be wasting time/product, but the method works for me and it's not like a do a full decon every other week. Even if it costs me 1 bottle of fluid a year, that's hardly expensive by my estimation.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

olliewills said:


> I should probably have mentioned that I use cleanser fluid myself to strip some of the previous protection prior to doing a full decon.
> 
> My reasoning behind doing this is that I want my tar and iron removers to be acting on contaminants in the paint and not wasting any of their efforts fighting old LSP.
> 
> I might be wasting time/product, but the method works for me and it's not like a do a full decon every other week. Even if it costs me 1 bottle of fluid a year, that's hardly expensive by my estimation.


That's true Ollie, a full decon is only occasional and cost in that respect is minimal.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> You have bought some high quality products so it would be silly not to use and enjoy them. I do like the Optimum range, not just because they are technically clever but because they are very simple to use i.e. ONR is used to wash the polishing pads before storage and their wax is as hard to apply as a QD.
> 
> You could do a quick test, clean one panel with the BH and compare polishing to a panel which has not been chemically cleaned.


Thanks again, 
great tip to wash pads in ONR too.

Yes the products I have bought are 'high end' for me but I like to play. I have mentioned before on here I am elderly but pretty fit still, however the DA gets heavy on my arms and I don't have the staying power I used to. Still, none of the enthusiasm has left me so I will play and see how much I can do. Could be a week or two as I'm working outside and it's going to be too hot and bright according to our weather report here in Sunny Lincs.!!

I am wondering the best way to maintain the UHD wax. Should I buy a custom QD to use after the UHD shampoo or use AG Detailer or of course I could make up ONR as a Detail Spray.

Harry


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

No experience of the AG QD however most QDs in my experience tend to give only short term effects on any paint so perhaps there is a good argument for buying whatever QD you fancy.

ONR would be the cheapest way, make some up and see what you think.


----------

